

Japanese Convenience Stores Thrive Despite Economic Downturn - whacked_new
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/11/07/AR2008110703512.html?nav=rss_email/components

======
noodle
having spent some time in japan, i really don't understand why our convenience
stores are so much worse.

and they are. ours are truly several grades worse

~~~
vaksel
do they have supermarkets in Japan? If not then, this might explain that.

~~~
noodle
yes. although i didn't see many, there was a greater focus on smaller shops in
general, most likely due to the premium on space.

